# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Хелп по Сервер 2003

## crazy_zen

У меня такая ситуация, мне нужно за определенную дату и время полностью поднять всевозможные логи терминальных сессий и локальных подключений с других машин. 
Суть - была осуществлена подмена базы 1с 7.7 версии. (Копия базы есть. Интересует сам факт, вычислить предателя в рядах.)
Кто сталкивался, чем можно максимально выдрать побольше информации. 
На сервере доп ПО никакого не стояло, стоял абы как.

----------

